# trying to flash back to original stock verizon rom. please help.



## lawrhoog (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi, i am trying to flash back to the original stock verizon rom, however i cannot find the file to do this anywhere. everywhere i look, it leads to broken links. can someone forward the rom to me or show me where i can download it? thanks!!


----------



## mzshar73 (Jan 9, 2013)

I would also like to get an original stock rom for cdma VZW


----------



## bobboman (Jun 23, 2011)

VZW 2.3.5 Stock Root.rar (208.9 MB)
https://mega.co.nz/#!5RQiwSLa!HYsdflZUnusmbbazDoS-MBzWGjhB5F3vFw7CqmqSyhQ


----------

